# Clear Platy Fry



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have been finding Red Micky Mouse Platy Frys all over my tank but I noticed that some are the color like a Platy that Orange color, yet others that i have 3-5 are clear and look like the X-Ray Tetras.

Will the clear ones fill in or stay that color and they were all found the same day or two days apart. It looks pretty cool the clear looking ones and they are the same size as the orange fry except you can see everything on them.


Any information?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've never seen clear adult platies, I would expect them to gain color as they grow, but not necessarily red, maybe they will have a white or yellow base color.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

The lighter color morphs will look clear or clear with spots til they get a bit bigger.


----------



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

Most of the clear fry I have had sooner or later get blackish spots and a few ever had some bright red coloring around the dorsal fin.They are very pretty in the end.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea that the same thing with my frys


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

i have a black speclked one that gave birth yesterday
and all the abbays are different some are all black some have a black spot oon ther head.. and yeah some are sea through..

cool huh


----------

